# How to store Black Walnut Logs



## JulieMae (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking for advice on storing black walnut logs. We currently have 3 logs (2 of them were cut last year, 1 was cut this summer). They are laying outside, stacked, and raised off the ground on 6×6's. Each log is about 16"/20" and about 20-feet in length. Not sure what we want to do with them yet so that is why we left them in logs. What are the best practices for storing them in log form until we decide what to do with them? There will be more being cut down soon and I want to be sure they are kept well as logs. How long can they be stored this way? Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I would have them cut them to slabs as soon as possible or at least cut them into 9' sections. Depending on where you live, you should keep the logs from direct sun drying slowly;and best practice is to peel the bark. This can be done by cutting two 3"-4" strips on opposite sides of the tree and hope the shrinkage will cause the bark to come off easily.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

You may have some issue with the sapwood, bugs, spalt, etc., but the heartwood will be fine for a pretty long time. Having them off the ground will help a lot, and keep the weeds down so that the air can circulate under the logs. Some protection from the elements like sun and rain will also help, but air needs to be able to circulate above as well as below the logs.


----------



## JulieMae (Aug 16, 2015)

Great! Do I need to worry about sealing the ends since the logs are so long?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I use to help a guy in IL that kept big piles of logs and had a sawyer come in twice a year. He liked to leave his logs for a year before cutting (sealed ends). He said it helped. He then air dried for a 9 -12 months then kiln dried. He had stacks of lumber all over the place. I was like a kid in a candy store. He taught me a lot on how to cut logs. I provided free labor to stack the boards, and hand he gave me an education. Biggest surprise to me was how much a freak'n green board weighs. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

You will find that the logs will begin to rot in the middle rather than dry since moisture has to travel 10' in each direction to get out. Thus the suggestion to peel them and cut them into 9-10' sections. We are getting into cooler season, so, not sure if sealing ends would do much.


----------

